# Force Closing Apps ?



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

Is there a way you can force close apps so that there not running in the background ?

I have multiple Nvidia Shield TV devices that run Android TV OS and to force close apps on it you double click the home button really quick and you can see what apps are open and can force close them

Also have a 4k Fire stick there's a Developers App you can install and when you open it will show what apps are running still and you're able to force close them that way

Wondering if Tivo 4k can do something like this ?

Thanks


----------



## EvMan (May 22, 2020)

If you go into Settigns>Apps>the app you want to close> there’s a Force stop option


----------



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

EvMan said:


> If you go into Settigns>Apps>the app you want to close> there's a Force stop option


Thanks but I was looking for a way to close multiple apps at a time. I just found the Background Apps and Process List app in the Playstore. It's the same one used to close multiple apps on Firestick. I didn't realize it was available in there


----------



## EvMan (May 22, 2020)

Oh ok. I wasn’t sure how you would’ve missed that having multiple devices but sometimes the one thing you’re looking for you can find haha.

That Shield feature sounds interesting. I was thinking the Stream should have a way to fast jump between apps, or at least back to the last app you had open.


----------



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

EvMan said:


> Oh ok. I wasn't sure how you would've missed that having multiple devices but sometimes the one thing you're looking for you can find haha.
> 
> That Shield feature sounds interesting. I was thinking the Stream should have a way to fast jump between apps, or at least back to the last app you had open.


Yeah I thought the Background Apps was just in the Amazon store. Didn't realize it was in Google Playstore as well.
I would've thought the Stream would've had the same thing since it's Android TV OS just like the Shield but it seems the Stream runs an older version or limited version of Android TV OS because it's lacking some functions that other Android TV OS devices have


----------

